# 'If all else fails' super strong wheel cleaner recommendations



## Daveskater (Jan 13, 2012)

For wheel cleaners I have Valet Pro Bilberry at 1:10 and 1:3, and Wax Tec Fall Off (fallout remover) for when they're particularly bad. However once or twice I have found that even a couple of usages of the Fall Off hasn't been able to shift some stubborn brake dust, so I wondered what other people had as their 'if all else fails' wheel cleaner for those occasions when nothing else will get rid of all the dirt.

I've heard that the Autobrite Very Cherry cleaners are supposed to be good, but wasn't sure whether I'd be better off getting the acid or non-acid. Seeing as this is just for infrequent use for when everything else isn't enough, the acid might be the way to go.

Any other thoughts? Cheers.


----------



## John.C (Nov 4, 2012)

Can't beat an acid based wheel cleaner for really neglected wheels . Used properly once in a while wont do any harm 

Or if your not keen on acid based and would prefer a safe cleaner try AS smart wheels , I would say it near enough has the same bite as acid based cleaners


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Autobrite do a product called Extreme Clean. We used it on Saturday to clean the wheels of a Caddy that had not been washed properly for 5 years (since it was new). Very Cherry was applied first, then Extreme Clean applied to remove what remained. It was very very good.

http://www.autobritedirect.co.uk/index.php/extreame-clean-wheel-cleaner-1.html


----------



## Johnboy82 (Nov 12, 2010)

My go to wheel cleaner when all else fails is wonder wheels


----------



## year (Feb 8, 2013)

Meguiars - Hot Rims All Wheel & Tire Cleaner .. when all else fails ..


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Iron x


----------



## Swift Sport 60 (Sep 24, 2011)

Autosmart treble x, if that stuff won't clean them up nothing will.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

sonax full wheel cleaner also has fall out remover in it


----------



## Junkers_GTi (May 29, 2013)

alan hanson said:


> sonax full wheel cleaner also has fall out remover in it


^^

Sonax full effect wheel cleaner is the name of it, it works GREAT on stubborn dirt.

This is how the wheels on my pug looked like after summer holidays

*Before:*
























*During:*
















*After:*

















I've heard good comments on Iron X too but I've not tried it myself yet.


----------



## luca (Mar 3, 2012)

Great result!


----------



## Tank. (Dec 26, 2011)

Something thatll shift brake dust like iron x, fallout, purple rain

I use autosmart smart wheels, for the tougher jobs i use ALI an acid based wheel cleaner but in all honesty ive been really impressed with those products designed to remove metal particles

After all thats what the majority of soiling is going to be on your wheels


----------



## willwander (Nov 30, 2012)

Wonder wheels, the original ye olde acid stuff.
Works great for a one off clean.
Some might say acid wheel cleaners are the work of the devil, I say b*llocks to em


----------



## R14CKE (Aug 10, 2012)

Ab berry cherry acid did the job for my stubborn marks


----------



## Jacktdi (Oct 21, 2010)

The acid based Autosmart wheel cleaner, if Autosmart smartwheels won't shift it the acid based cleaner will. Alu-shine i think it's called, or something like that.


----------



## brettblade (Jul 23, 2012)

Swift Sport 60 said:


> Autosmart treble x, if that stuff won't clean them up nothing will.


Never seen this one! What is it?


----------



## Drewie (Apr 13, 2013)

I use this http://www.thebigshiner.com/SHOP/car-exterior/wheel-cleaner-5litre

Don't breathe it in. :lol:

I left a review for it on there, I'm Callum 
I've used it a fair few times now (not on my own, they're sealed  ) and it's good stuff, can be diluted quite a lot too. And it's cheap.


----------



## pld118 (Jan 19, 2011)

'if all else fails'.... 

Mr Muscle Oven Cleaner.. Have used it on BMW, LR, Ford & Audi with no detrimental effect


----------



## Swift Sport 60 (Sep 24, 2011)

brettblade said:


> Never seen this one! What is it?


Its pretty much brick acid so you have to be very careful when diluting it and should only be used as a last resort in my opinion.


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

Johnboy82 said:


> My go to wheel cleaner when all else fails is wonder wheels


Second this. :thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

I made my own acid wheel cleaner. works a treat on heavily deposited wheels can get some sorted for u


----------



## brettblade (Jul 23, 2012)

Swift Sport 60 said:


> Its pretty much brick acid so you have to be very careful when diluting it and should only be used as a last resort in my opinion.


Presumably from their industrial range as opposed to valeting range?


----------



## Swift Sport 60 (Sep 24, 2011)

brettblade said:


> Presumably from their industrial range as opposed to valeting range?


All I know is that its what the rep gives us when we ask for wheel acid.


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

Swift Sport 60 said:


> All I know is that its what the rep gives us when we ask for wheel acid.


OK Just a quick run through of our wheel cleaning range and options.
*Acids*
There are 3 acid products in the range, Ali, Ali Shine and Treble X. Ali is extremely concentrated and should only be used by professional users, who understand what they are working with. Full PPE is absolutely essential. 
Ali Shine is our main acidic wheel cleaner. It is low hazard and is suitable for most people wanting an acidic wheel cleaner. 
Treble X is typically the option used when customers want an effective acidic wheel cleaner at the lowest price.

*Non Acids*
The main non acidic wheel cleaner is Smart Wheels. This is effective enough for probably 80% of wheel cleaning tasks. It has a hi cling performance and contains gloss agents to leave wheels looking shiny. 
G101 is often used as a general purpose, non-acidic wheel cleaner,
for medium duty applications.
Hazsafe is the best choice for use on prestige, aftermarket orcustom wheels. Suitable for specialist wheel finishes
such as polished "chrome look" and anodised surfaces.


----------



## Matty77 (Nov 7, 2012)

Drewie said:


> I use this http://www.thebigshiner.com/SHOP/car-exterior/wheel-cleaner-5litre
> 
> Don't breathe it in. :lol:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link. They've got a lot of products at sensible prices. Nice one


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Maxolen Wheel Cleaner or Espuma Revolution (stronger dilution than normal) :thumb:


----------



## Mr Shoelaces (Dec 27, 2007)

Yeah! not a lot ever beats Espuma revolution for price, dilution and performance! non acid as well so wont yellow clear lacquer!


----------

